# DBSForums down again?



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

What's going on a DBSForums? I keep getting that the server is busy? Been that way for a couple of days. Is it closed for a vacation of something?

See ya
Tony


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I was able to get in around 8Am Central...but the rest of the day..same thing..


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Same here seems its been like that since they switched over to the new software. Would that cause something like this though?!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The problem started occuring (at times) over the weekend. I was able to post one message today advising Dan that the problem was getting worse.

It looks like it is a runaway process that makes the server _think_ that it is overloaded.

Quite frankly, ALL the boards look so much alike (same software, same posters, same posts) that it really doesn't really bother me when one is down. You can usually see the same stuff on the other boards.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Sure is down, I tries to access it over 200 times, wihtin 3 hours, server too busy errors.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Its still out of order


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

It is now 1:37pm est on 1/27 and now I can not even get the "Server Busy" message, now when I try to go their my browser just times out.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I was able to get into it last night about 4am. I even posted twice. Biut it's dead today again. (page not found error).

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I havent been able to access the forums for a couple of days. I was getting the server not available message, today I'm getting a really strange message after my browser is redirected to dkads.ratestar.net I think its time to run spybot.

FindEddie has a problem: ERROR CODE 404

Please send the following information to [email protected]

(none)
<deleted my IP address for obvious reasons>
/suspended.page/
dkads.ratestar.net
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SlimBrowser [flashpeak.com])
404

Thank you.

FindEddie.com Staff


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Gee I wonder whats wrong?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I got the same error as Jon W (Netscape 7.0) - I don't this is a spybot problem.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Earlier, I was getting the server busy message, but now the home page has been removed - getting the 404 error.

It's almost like the site's been deleted.


----------



## Mike A (Jun 20, 2002)

I was getting the Find Eddie error until about an hour ago. Now I just get error 404 page not found


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im getting the Find Eddie error now again.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I too am now getting the ERROR CODE 404 message.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It's breathing again, but is not concious. Can access main page, but no forum.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Access forbidden to the forums. got this on the main page.

Forum Topics
Warning: main(vbulletin/admin/config.php) [function.main]: failed to create stream: Permission denied in /home/collinsd/public_html/last10.php on line 13

Fatal error: main() [function.main]: Failed opening required 'vbulletin/admin/config.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/collinsd/public_html/last10


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow DBSforums looks really screwed up!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I hope they come back soon


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

keeps telling me i have reached a forbidden page and dont have permission to view it?


----------



## Bill_KY (Jan 27, 2004)

Im glad y'all are up and running here. Hi Tony and everyone else from the other forum.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I hope the admin is OKay!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Anybody got another email address for Dan besides [email protected] ? That one bounced.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Weird, I was thinking the findeddie page might be a local brower hijack problem on my machine but that dosent seem to be the case. If I go to my bookmark which is the forum list now I get a 403 forbidden error. If I go to dbsforums.com directly, it loads the main start page but with errors. Hope Dan is Alright, probably just a problem with his new host?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I got to the main and it says:


> We are moving back to our old server.
> It will take several hours to restore the vBulletin database.
> 
> We hope to back up by mid day Wednesday.
> ...


Looks like their new server went to the crapper!!!


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Jon W said:


> Weird, I was thinking the findeddie page might be a local brower hijack problem on my machine but that dosent seem to be the case. If I go to my bookmark which is the forum list now I get a 403 forbidden error. If I go to dbsforums.com directly, it loads the main start page but with errors. Hope Dan is Alright, probably just a problem with his new host?


Well I think Dan is dropping the web host....the homepage now indicates that he is moving back to the old server.

Later

rick


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

Got the following message just now:

"We are moving back to our old server. 
It will take several hours to restore the vBulletin database. 

We hope to back up by mid day Wednesday.

Sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## Bob TeaTow (Aug 29, 2002)

dbsforums had recently moved from Dan's house(?) to a hosting service run by midphase.com 

(midPhase Services, Inc./117 E. Palatine Rd. Suite 104/Palatine, IL 60067 USA)

At first things seemed great - then they started F'ing around - changing servers in very ungraceful ways - then the "server busy" bs. 

Hopefully we will hear/read the whole sad story from Dan soon :shrug:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the update Bob and JDMart


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

It's working again.

The only hitch is, I have to go to the main page, and click on a special link that Dan has put there that takes you to the forums by IP, rather than by name. My DNS server has not picked up the new (actually, old, since he's moved back to the server at his house) IP.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

http://216.27.142.172/

Posted on DBSF by Dan (01-28-2004 03:20 PM)



> "Not that much to tell...I spent a lot of time working with Midphase prior to the move to insure that they could handle the site. After two weeks, they said I was killing their server. That's when I switched to vBulletin (UBB does put a bigger processing load on the server due to perl) and they moved us to a semi-dedicated server (and tripled the monthly cost). Then Saturday night they put somebody else on the server and the load went through the roof. I had been running vB with a load limit of 6, and had no trouble. After saturday night a load limit 15 was still chopping off the forums. I was out of town Monday and Tuesday and came home to find that the load had been over the limit almost constantly. Midphase was also telling me that I needed a dedicated server, for 4 times what I was paying for the semi-dedicated server. So, I decided to just pull the plug and go back to my own dedicated server.
> 
> The only reason I embarked on this month long hosting exercise is that the Forums were consuming too much of my upstream bandwidth. Working from home, this made uploading files to the office slow. So, now that I'm running a PHP based forums product, I've turned on gzip and we'll see how much bandwidth that saves."
> 
> ...


----------

